# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم کامپیوتر

## alireza-shabani

سلام به همه دوستان

این تاپیک رو برای این ایجاد کردم که هرکس سوالی درباره رشته علوم کامپیوتر داره بپرسه
و من هم سعی میکنم جواب کاملی به سوالاتتون بدم
چون رشته علوم کامپیوتر بسیار رشته خوبیه و آینده ی بسیار عالی ای داری، در حالی که هنوز خوب جا نیفتاده!

----------


## Harem93

سلام،خب میشه در مورد ماهیت و پیش نیاز های این رشته توضیح بدین؛
و از آینده اش و اینکه فارغ التحصیل این رشته چه چیزی بلده :Yahoo (79): 

من در نت در این مورد زیاد خوندم ولی شنیدم خعلی سخته و...
 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Afsane-IN

سلااام
میشه بگین این رشته به تکنولوژی ربط داره یا نه ؟
یا فقط درباره خود کامپیوتره ؟
کلا چی یاد میدن

----------


## Harem93

> سلااام
> میشه بگین این رشته به تکنولوژی ربط داره یا نه ؟
> یا فقط درباره خود کامپیوتره ؟
> کلا چی یاد میدن


به این لینک مراجعه کنی یه چیزهایی میفهمی:
علوم رایانه - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

----------


## Harem93

اگه کسی در این انجمن در این رشته درس خونده لطفا تجربیاتشو بگه :Yahoo (110): 
ببینیم ارزش انتخاب و تحصیل کردن داره...

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام به همه دوستان
> 
> این تاپیک رو برای این ایجاد کردم که هرکس سوالی درباره رشته علوم کامپیوتر داره بپرسه
> و من هم سعی میکنم جواب کاملی به سوالاتتون بدم
> چون رشته علوم کامپیوتر بسیار رشته خوبیه و آینده ی بسیار عالی ای داری، در حالی که هنوز خوب جا نیفتاده!


داداش بیا جواب سوال بچه ها رو جواب بده کجا رفتی :Yahoo (35): 
چقدر با مهندسی کامپیوتر فرق داره؟ فک کنم شما درسای نظریتون بیشتر باشه؟

----------


## Keiv4n

من واحدهاشو چک کردم هیچ واحد عملی به جز تربیت بدنی نداره  :Yahoo (21):  بیشتر شبیه ریاضی محض و کاربردیه. اگه علاقه دارید برید وگرنه به مشکل بر میخورید. از من گفتن بود.

----------


## artim

> داداش بیا جواب سوال بچه ها رو جواب بده کجا رفتی
> چقدر با مهندسی کامپیوتر فرق داره؟ فک کنم شما درسای نظریتون بیشتر باشه؟


*علوم کامپیوتری:*علوم کامپیوتری علوم پایه متشکل از سخت افزار و نرم افزار محاسباتی است که نگرشی نسبت به مکانیسم نرم افزار و سخت افزار قطعات و مبانی نظری محاسبه برای پیاده سازی و استفاده در سیستم های کامپیوتری دارد.
علوم کامپیوتری متشکل از بسیاری از رشته های اصلی می باشد.
نظریه محاسباتی، اطلاعات و تئوری برنامه نویسی، الگوریتم ها و ساختمان داده، نظریه و زبان برنامه نویسی به علوم کامپیوتری نظری تعلق دارد.
علوم کامپیوتری کاربردی نیز دارای رشته های فرعی می باشد: هوش مصنوعی، معماری کامپیوتر و مهندسی، گرافیک کامپیوتری و تجسم، رمزنگاری و امنیت رایانه، شبکه های کامپیوتری، سیستم های موازی و توزیع شبکه، پایگاه داده و بازیابی اطلاعات و مهندسی نرم افزار رشته های فرعی علوم کامپیوتر کاربردی می باشند.
بسیاری از این رشته های فرعی بر روی تئوری های ریاضی تمرکز دارند.
برخی از جنبه های آن ها به مکاترونیک و دیگر علوم کاربردی متصل می شوند.
همچنین، این رشته های فرعی را می توان به مناطق مورد مطالعه جزئی تری نیز تقسیم کرد. به عنوان مثال، نظریه محاسباتی شامل نظریه ماشینها، نظریه محاسبات، تئوری پیچیدگی، رمزنگاری و نظریه محاسبات کوانتومی می باشد.
*مهندسی نرم افزار:*مهندسی نرم افزار را می توان به عنوان یکی از حوزه های فرعی علوم کامپیوتر کاربردی در نظر گرفت که بر ساخت سیستم های نرم افزاری موثر با استفاده از روش مهندسی دقیق تمرکز دارد.
می توان آن را به عنوان یک روش هدفمند، منظم و قابل سنجش برای طراحی، توسعه، بهره برداری و تعمیر و نگهداری نرم افزارها و مطالعه این روش ها در نظر گرفت.
هیچ کس تعریف مهندسی نرم افزار را به این شکل نپذیرفته است، اما این تعریف را به عنوان تفسیری از هدف های آن قبول دارند.
فریتز بائر ، مهندسی نرم افزار را “ایجاد و استفاده دقیق از اصول مهندسی در جهت به دست آوردن نرم افزاری توسعه یافته از لحاظ اقتصادی وقابل اعتماد که به طور موثر بر روی ماشین های  واقعی کار می کند” تعریف کرده است.
نرم افزار وجود فیزیکی ندارد و نهاد های منطقی در یک سیستم کامپیوتری است. بنابراین باید آن را برای داشتن عملکرد مطلوب هم در سخت افزار و هم در بعدهای عملیاتی طراحی کرد.
برای به دست آوردن این اهداف، مهندسین نرم افزار از مدل های توسعه دهی استفاده می کنند. این مدل ها مراحل اصلی توسعه نرم افزار مانند طراحی، برنامه نویسی، عیب یابی، تعمیر و نگهداری را در یک چارچوب منسجم ترکیب می کنند که این چهار چوب اجازه می دهد تا نرم افزار پیشرفت منظمی از طریق چرخه زندگی خود کسب کند.

*پس بطور خلاصه:*
– علوم کامپیوتری بر جنبه های نظری محاسبات هم در نرم افزار و هم سخت افزار تمرکز دارد.
– مهندسی نرم افزار بر توسعه نرم افزار به طور سیستماتیک متمرکز است. کد نویسی و برنامه نویسی یک جزء کلیدی از مهندسی نرم افزار است.
– مهندسی نرم افزار می تواند به عنوان کاربردی از نظریه محاسباتی در نظر گرفته شود. (به عنوان مثال، بازده الگوریتم را می توان با استفاده از پیچیدگی، که در تئوری علوم کامپیوتر توصیف شده است، اندازه گیری کرد. اما کاربرد آن که انتخاب مناسب ترین الگوریتم با استفاده از پیچیدگی است در حوضه ی مهندسی نرم افزار جای می گیرد.)

----------


## M-Amin

آقا یکی بگه..رشته کامپیوتر نرم افزار ریاضی داره؟اگه داره در چه حدیه؟سخته؟یه فارق التحصیل تجربی میتونه با ریاضیاتش کنار بیاد؟
من خیلی کامپیوتر دوست دارم..ولی حالم از ریاضی به هم میخوره...شنیدم نرم افزار ریاضی سخت داره..راسته؟

----------


## alireza-shabani

ببخشید یه مدت نتونستم اینجا رو چک کنم و جواب دوستان رو بدم
درباره رشته علوم کامپیوتر باید بگم که رشته ایه با آینده فوق العاده خوب. ولی خب خوندنش شاید واسه خیلیا سخت باشه!!
به دلیل اینکه این رشته واحد عملی نداره و فقط تئوری میخونن، و مقدار خیلیییییییییییییییی زیادی هم ریاضی داره
و همیشه هم این رشته توی دانشکده ی ریاضیه
اگر کسی نمیتونه ریاضی بخونه یا دوس نداره، اگه بیاد این رشته، ممکنه یخورده اذیت بشه یا تو ذوقش بخوره، بخاطر حجم زیادی از ریاضی که میخونن
رشته آینده داریه
من تقریبا این فارغ التحصیلی توی رشته ی کامپیوتر رو بیکار ندیدم!! و همه حتی بعد از لیسانس هم کار پیدا میکنن. البته اینم بگم که به عرضه ی افراد هم بستگی داره
با رشته ی نرم افزار هم تفاوتای زیادی داره و تفاوت عمده ش توی حجم زیاد ِ ریاضیشه. و تو خیلی از موارد بچه هایی که cs میخونن کد زنی خیلی قوی تری نسبت به بچه های نرم افزار دارن
خلاصه اینکه رشته ی آینده داریه. اگه به کامپیوتر و ریاضی با هم علاقه دارید، حتما سراغ این رشته برید

----------


## NPIMMORTALPD

لطفا اگه فارغ التحصیل یا دانشجوی این رشته هستین به بنده پیام خصوصی بدین تا ازتون راهنمایی بخوام

----------


## mjavadf

من اصفهان زندگی میکنم و دولتی دانشگاه گرگان علوم کامپی.تر قبول شدم. احتمالا مهندسی کامپیوتر نجف آباد هم قبول بشمبه نظر شما کدوم رو برم؟علاقم به کامپیوتر خیلی زیاده و در ضمن ریاضیاتم تو دبیرستان عالی که نه اما خوب بوده

----------


## amircarleto

کلا کامپیوتر یعنی ریاضی  اگه باهاش کنار نیاد ادم نمیتونه موفق بشه 
رشته علوم کامپیوتر تو ارشد میتونه وارد گرایش های نرم بشه بنظرم کسی علوم کامپیوتر قبول شد شک نکنه بره و کنارش یه زبان برنامه نویسی یادبگیره

----------

